# 12 wk scan blighted ovum,13 wk fetal pole?



## Bena

Hi everyone, I feel like im going insane waiting to miscarry naturally. I went for my 12 week scan expecting a happy experience but i was told there was just a 40mm gestational sac, I went to EPU and they explained that i had a blighted ovum. Me and my parter were devastated as we had been trying for 3 years and thought at last we were pregnant. The EPU said they would scan me 1 week later to reassure me it was a blighted ovum. I went for my second scan last week(13 weeks pregnant)and she said there had been a change, a fetal pole of 5mm was present, yolk sac and gestational sac of 45mm(so it had grown from previous week). Fetal pole was not showing a heartbeat so i had another scan booked for in 10 days. I have another 6 days to wait and I cant even explain how i feel. I am in denial and think i have a little hope but then I cant help thinking my little bean didnt make it and I have been carrying my baby for 9 weeks dead. The fetal pole only measured 5-6 weeks. I am in complete despair and this wait for the next scan is so difficult. Ive had no pains,nothing regarding miscarriage. Has anybody else been in a similar situation? :nope:


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon, I couldn't read and run. Sorry this is so bad for you. I know we chatted b4 as I was in same situation. It took me to get to 12 weeks to pass naturally after being told blighted ovam at 8 weeks. I had no pain or spotting until day b4. Im no expert but I'm sure from what I have read that it's not a blighted ovum if there is yolk sac and fetal pole. I think read it on misdiagnosed miscarriage site. I will be thinking bout u over the next week and hope u have answers soon. Big hugs xx


----------



## Tiff227

i know this is a nerve wrecking feeling ladies..never thought id be posting here but here goes!! I was 8 weeks yesterday, found out that i was pregnant on 3.11 and i KNOW my dates arent wrong!! i knew something was different with my body immediately because i started cramping 5 days before my missed period (still have them!) during the first week knew i started brown spotting, thought it could have been from rearraging the living room so i just took it easy and it stopped. It's occured a few times since then but i never need a pad & only when wiping ( sorry :?). Well after like the 5th time it happened i went to ER ( two days ago) i just wanted to ease my mind. I sat there for 9 hours, they wanted to test everything: urine,blood, Pelvic exam & u/s. The lady told me i was still spotting but that my cervix was closed?? still dont understand that part but anyways, when they finally did the ultrasound i was so anxious and tired of all the damn waiting and not knowing.. WELL, the girl that did it had to abdominal then a transvaginal u/s. The only thing she said was i am not as far along as i think?? then she didnt even let me see anything, again...i knew something was up. i actually said to my hubby " ill kiss her ass if she doesnt come back with bad news" thats how sure i was & OF COURSE she came back & said the ultrasound measured at 5 weeks & 4 days & that the sac was irregular and empty (no yolk or fetal pole & no sign of hemmoraging).. so i guess im pregnant but im not at this point?? i',m thinking it's a blighted ovum but the ER diagnosed a "Threatened Miscarriage". Brown spotting kinda gotten heavier since i been home along with some mild cramping off and on, sharp pain behind left vag. wall, sore boobs, stomach twinges every now and then..I have another ultrasound and more tests on tuesday,,possibly tomorrow. I know what my chances are of this being a miracle but part of me still holds hope because all signs still point to me being pregnant by the way i feel( symptoms and my dreams keep being SO vivid). They said at the next ultrasound we will discuss my options depending on what they see but im pretty sure whatever the case i will hold out on any rash decisions like d&c ( too invasive for me..i will wait as long as it is safe too in any case because i'd really like my body to handle this in a natural way. I wish all the luck in the world to you guys and I know that this is impossible to understand for any husband, family, or friend to understand unless you are going/ have gone through it. I am truly sorry to anyone else going facing this. i will keep you posted :(


----------



## belle85

Hi, I had a similar situation with slow fetal growth only with spotting and much earlier into the pregnancy , unfortunately I ended up having a medically managed miscarriage yesterday- it was very painful but over in 5-6 hours. However, my situation is different to yours in many respects.

I started spotting very lightly ( not enough to need a pad) at about 6 weeks, for two weeks, but had no pain or cramps. I was referred by my GP to the early pregnancy assessment unit for a scan and blood work. The scan showed only a gestational sac of 40mm and bloods were described as promising. Dr assumed I had my dates confused but I was certain as I had been charting, and knew when I'd O'd.

I was booked in 12 days later for a 2nd scan and they found a fetal pole of 2.5 mm and yolk sac. In my mind I was convinced the progress was too slow but the sonographer didn't seem too concerned, as was still to small to get hb. I was booked in for 3rd scan a week later. 

The third scan showed an irregular sac and very small fetal growth of 2mm, so was booked in for 4th scan a week later, but advised that things didn't look promising. I had the 4th scan on Tuesday, which showed no further growth, and no hb at what would be 10 weeks. I was advised to have medical intervention to bring on miscarriage, which I had yesterday.

I really feel for you as it is horrible not knowing what the outcome will be. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! You' situation may have a more positive outcome, as you have had much more growth in a week. I really hope you have good news!


----------



## Bena

Hi ladies. Its so heartbreaking to go though this. I just wanted to give an update. I finally started spotting for about 3 days and then on the 4th day i was having full blown labour contractions. I was like this for about 10 hours but the amount of blood and clots was way too much so oh called paramedics and took me to hospital and had entonox(gas and air) which really helped with the pain! A doctor asked if he could examine me and if he could see anything left he would try and remove it with forceps. The next thing he broke my waters and managed to get the sac out. I only passed another large clot after that. Its less than 48 hours now and i feel ok physically. The doctor asked if i would like the fetal tissue testing to see if we can any answers to what went wrong. Then he asked if i would like cremation or burial, we choose for burial. God bless our little angels :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

So sorry u have had to go through this. Your experience sounds similar to mine :( .Its 2 weeks since my ordeal and it does start to get bit better. I'm just trying to distract myself to help with emotional side as that's where I'm struggling at the min. Just take care of urself. It was a few days later that I had to go back to drs because I was feeling out of it and it turned out iron levels were really low so I'm still on tablets for that now and felt difference within days so keep an eye on ur self as hospital just sent me home.
I hope u are feeling better soon ... Big hugs xx I hope we all get our little rainbow babies soon xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## zionmyson

I am at 9 weeks and scan initially revealed an empty sac. A few days later scan revealed a fetal pole of 8mm but no heart beat. I am waiting for another 2 weeks before the repeat scan. I have no bleeding or cramping of any sort. I still feel all the symptoms of pregnancy. I am praying and hoping that my baby's heart is beating in me. Please pray along with me and keep me in your thoughts


----------

